# Music in a Cold Climate: Sounds of Hansa Europe



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gawain Glenton / In Echo
Music in a Cold Climate: Sounds of Hansa Europe

Release Date January 19, 2018
Duration01:07:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateFebruary 1, 2017 - February 3, 2017
Recording Location
Romsey Abbey, Hampshire, England

3.5/5


----------

